# "U.N. extends NATO force in Afghanistan for last time"



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2013)

Let the clock start ticking ....


> The U.N. Security Council voted unanimously Thursday to extend the mandate of the NATO-led force in Afghanistan for the last time before it hands over total responsibility for security to Afghan forces at the end of 2014.
> 
> The resolution adopted by the council said the situation in Afghanistan “still constitutes a threat to international peace and security.”
> 
> ...


Military Times, 11 Oct 13

U.N. Security Council resolution attached.


----------

